# HF Plate Compactor DIY Paver Pad



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Necessity is the mother of all invention!


Well done.


----------



## HarborFreightFinatic (Jul 15, 2021)

If you had to make a version 2.0 how would you do it?

I'm currently running into the same issue with my plate compactor.

Thank you.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The first time I saw it done was back in the 70s, there were laying a sheet of plywood on the pavers and running the vibrator on that.


----------



## HarborFreightFinatic (Jul 15, 2021)

I had a similar idea before finding this discussion to roll out some extra scrap rolls of carpet I had along the pavers and run the plate compactor on those. It seems like your solution would probably work a lot better with the silica/polymeric sand.

I guess I'm gonna have to do some test patches tonight.


----------



## dtbingle (Jul 19, 2017)

HarborFreightFinatic said:


> If you had to make a version 2.0 how would you do it?
> 
> I'm currently running into the same issue with my plate compactor.
> 
> Thank you.


Good question, if I were doing a larger area than (bigger than the 10'x10' I did), I might test using a double layer or test a thicker piece of carpet/material.

Another downfall was how I just kind of randomly tied the pad to the compactor. The string/pad moved around a lot and you had to pay attention the compactor stayed on top of it. So maybe figure out how to improve securing the pad to the compactor? Maybe use heavy duty zip ties or something.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i used 2 sheets of plywood. work it over good on one, then drive the compactor to the other sheet and do that one. then move the first sheet to the last section.


----------



## margaretm (5 mo ago)

I used your technique! I skipped the grommets (used duct tape to reinforce, but didn't seem necessary in the end) and used zip ties instead of twine. It worked great!!! Thank you so much.


from the front:










from the back:


----------

